# Noise when shifting & accelerating



## sdjrulz (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone else experienced this?

When shifting from 1 to 2 or 2 or 3 theres a sharp squeak sound? The only way I can describe it is in old cars when the air conditioner is running and you accelerate it sounds like the belts need replacing. It's a squeak sound. 

I've taken it in to the dealer 4x already and they dont seem to fix it. I'm suppose to take it back this Tuesday for repairs again. The squeak is still there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

sdjrulz said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> When shifting from 1 to 2 or 2 or 3 theres a sharp squeak sound? The only way I can describe it is in old cars when the air conditioner is running and you accelerate it sounds like the belts need replacing. It's a squeak sound.
> 
> ...


make a lemon law claim on it. now.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dude, with all due respect, the Lemon Law claim is meant to be used for more than just imcompetent dealers- which this guy has already run into.

I suggest taking a more aggressive stance with the dealer on getting the problem fixed. get the service manager involved, and if that doesn't solve the issue, call Nissan corporate and threaten legal action. Nissan service is a joke and you often have to yell and scream at them before they actually try to fix the problem.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> dude, with all due respect, the Lemon Law claim is meant to be used for more than just imcompetent dealers- which this guy has already run into.
> 
> I suggest taking a more aggressive stance with the dealer on getting the problem fixed. get the service manager involved, and if that doesn't solve the issue, call Nissan corporate and threaten legal action. Nissan service is a joke and you often have to yell and scream at them before they actually try to fix the problem.


LEMON LAW :hal: 

let me tell you a story. i had bought a van last year and the transmission started going bad within the first month or so. so the dealer rebuilt it. a few months later i noticed grinding and took it to the dealer. again, it was rebuilt. finally i got fed up, and i look at the transmission imyself and i could immediately tell there was a defect in the housing of the transmission that was causing the failures. so i took it to the dealer and point it out, knowing very well the transmission would inevitably fail again. i asked that they replaced it. it was not replaced, instead it was rebuilt. failed once again. so i immediately made a lemon law claim and voila....i get a new van. stupid dealers, dont know how to listen. my point being is that sometimes there is no other recourse. 

btw, it sounds like your clutch pedal might just need to be oiled


----------



## sdjrulz (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Supposedly there are cracks on 2 of the brackets near the tires. This is again supposedly making the squeaking noise. Of course they didn't have it in stock. Hopefully this will be resolved by the end of this week :jump: 

Sandy


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

sdjrulz said:


> Thanks everyone. Supposedly there are cracks on 2 of the brackets near the tires. This is again supposedly making the squeaking noise. Of course they didn't have it in stock. Hopefully this will be resolved by the end of this week :jump:
> 
> Sandy


I smell BS. Have another dealer look at it.


----------

